

Show HN: Serve² says hello. A new way to share big files (coming soon). - dutchbrit
http://blog.serve2.com/what-is-serve²/

======
Daniel_Newby
That link 404s for me.

Clicky: <http://blog.serve2.com/>

~~~
dutchbrit
That's odd - maybe due to the uppercase 2 in the URL - thanks for letting me
know!!

